# protein skimmers/live substrate



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

I am looking to set up a 55-75 gal. Marine tank, and just wondering is a protein skimmer really necessary? This has probably Been brought up at least a couple times before but I've heard two sides of the argument. Time isn't a problem I have plenty of time for
Maintenance. Also what are the pros/cons of having live sand or rock and can I only have one of the two?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Not NEEDED, but I they do a great job of keeping water quality very good by removing waste before it's broken down into ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. Live sand/live rock basically is used for biological filtration, it contains large amounts of bacteria and you can have either or, depending on what kind of marine tank you are going to have:Fish only, fish w/live rock, or reef tank. A lot of things depend on what you plan on keeping really.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

So just biological filtration? Why can't a dead rock do that? Can't bacteria grow on any surface in the tank? Thanks


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Well, dead rock over time will become live rock as bacteria and other organisms grow on it. I prefer to buy tuffa rock or base rock as it is much cheaper than live rock. But you have to cure it in a seperate tank for a while first or it can/will spike your amonia from the stuff on it that will be broken down by the saltwater.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

So I couldn't cure it in my freshwater tank? Could I cure it in a
Bucket with saltwater in it? How long does it take? Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, you can't cure it in a freshwater tank. That would be pointless, since you'd only have to do it all over again when you put it into your saltwater tank. Yes, a bucket of saltwater is better.

I can tell by your questions that you are mainly trying to save money.

Don't.

Cutting corners in saltwater will only waste a lot more money than you thought you were going to save, every single time. The same goes for time & hassle. Do it right the first time or you'll wish that you had.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

ok thanks for your replies. I know cutting corners isn't good, Especcialy in marine tanks, but for something controversial like a protein skimmer which some "pros" don't even use, I'm just considering the pros and cons of owning one.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

skimming is hardly controversial... and always beneficial... whether you need one or not depends on a lot of factors... including, maintenance, bioload, how much food gets wasted, etc.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Let me put it to you this way:

People had been keeping saltwater tanks for about 100 years before the invention of the skimmer.

They had been failing miserably, of course, but they were trying. 

After skimmers came along, though, everything changed. The skimmer is the one thing that finally made it easy to keep saltwater tanks. It would still take another 25 years until the correct lighting was invented and reeftanks became possible, but the skimmer was the most important and useful innovation to ever hit the saltwater scene ( except for maybe the formulation of synthetic salt mixes ).

So, yeah; skimmers are good. Very good. Just one look in the collection cup will show you why.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

skimmer will also save you lots of money down the road. With a skimmer you only have to do about a 10-15% water change. Without a skimmer you'd need to do about a 25%+ water change if not more and very often


----------

